
SpaceX Drone Ship Names - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.space.com/28445-spacex-elon-musk-drone-ships-names.html
======
zeristor
I loved these names the first time I read them.

Hopefully with an increased launch cadence SpaceX will need more barges, one
for each launch arena. The current two are names of GCUs from "The Player of
Games"[0]; extrapolating that gives us only _Flexible Demeanour_

Of course since Elon plans to motion to Mars he'll need a proper ship name...
Might I suggest _Synchronize Your Dogmas_ for that one.

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Cult...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series#The_Player_of_Games)

~~~
walrus01
Mistake Not My Current State Of Joshing Gentle Peevishness For The Awesome And
Terrible Majesty Of The Towering Seas Of Ire That Are Themselves The Mere
Milquetoast Shallows Fringing My Vast Oceans Of Wrath.

~~~
zeristor
Ian {∅, M} Banks was the Honorary President of the Heriot-Watt University
Science Fiction society when I was there; this coincided with me trying to
give it up. _kicking myself_

